# ¿como conectar cuatros altavoces en paralelo y que no se roben las potencias?



## ABRANINI (Ene 25, 2011)

hola amigos, tengo cuatro altavoces dos coaxiales y dos tweeters, y me gustaria poner cada coaxial junto con cada tweteers osea dos y dos, pero como lo hago para que el coaxial no le robe potencia al tweteers ya que mi amplificador es de cuatro canales y dos canales lo quiero para un subwoofers para ponerlo en modo puente.
Ya he probado en paralelo pero el tweteers casi no se oye, el tweteers dispone de filtro condensador. El amplificador es de bastante potencia  usando los cuatro canales por separado suenan muchisimo los tweteers al ponerlos en paralelo no suenan nada.gracia de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

Son piezo o bobina movil ?


----------



## ABRANINI (Ene 25, 2011)

son piezo creo son los beyma cp 16, de 8ohmios y 20 vatios rms.

y los coaxiales son los vibe Qb 69, son de 200 vatios rms y 600 vatios pico.

el amplificador es un vibe de alta gama 175 rms por cuatro o dos por 350 rms modo puente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2011)

Los piezo necesitan una resistencia en paralelo , buscá por aquí :

*Audio: Elementos de salida* 

que Ezavalla lo explicaba super bien en un post.

Saludos !


----------



## malesi (Ene 25, 2011)

No es piezo el CP 16


CP16

Tweeter de compresión de pequeño tamaño, pero de grandes prestaciones. Se caracteriza por una directividad pronunciada, para aplicaciones en exteriores que precisen de un buen nivel de presión acústica en alta frecuencia.

Principales Características 
- Bobina de 1" (25.8 mm) de hilo plano de aluminio
- Potencia admisible importante: 15 w AES
- Directividad pronunciada: 40º cónica
- Sensibilidad elevada: 105 dB 
- Concebido para aplicaciones en exteriores 

Especificaciones Técnicas 
Impedancia nominal 8 ohms. 
Impedancia mínima 8.5 ohms.@ 9 kHz 
Resistencia eléctrica 7.3 ohms. 
Potencia admisible 15 w AES 
Potencia programa 30 w 
Sensibilidad 105 dB 1w @ 1m. 
Rango de frecuencias 3 - 20 kHz 
Frecuencia de corte recomendada 6 kHz or higher 
Dispersión H x V 40° conical 
Diámetro de bobina 25.8 mm. 1 in. 
Peso conjunto magnético 0.66 kg. 1.45 lb. 
Densidad de flujo 1.45 T 
Factor BL 4 N/A 


Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 26, 2011)

ABRANINI dijo:


> . . . son los beyma cp 16, de 8ohmios y 20 vatios rms . . .



No puede exigirle mas, sin el riesgo de dañarlo.



ABRANINI dijo:


> . . . y los coaxiales son los vibe Qb 69 . . .



Ese sistema es de 3 vias.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 26, 2011)

ahi hay algo mal... porque los coxiales no le roba potencia a las tW, si los Cx son de 200W y los TW de 30W. Lo que puede pasar es que no puedas subir el volumen a mas de 60W sin que se quemen los TW...


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 26, 2011)

Es mucha potencia para los pobre Tweeters


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 26, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Es mucha potencia para los pobre Tweeters



Eso depende mas que todo, en el corte de frecuencia que se le desee dar al Tweeter.  Ademas, habra que considerar que el amplificador suministre verdaderamente la potencia lo que dice anunciar.

Por aqui en el foro, se tiene una gráfica aproximada sobre la distribución de potencia segun la frecuencia.


----------



## ABRANINI (Ene 26, 2011)

el problemas es que me gustaria que sonaran igual que conectadolos en una sola salida del aplificador, no creo que se quemen pues lleva puesto como proteccion una lanpara de 20 vatios y 12 voltios en serie con el positivo a demas del filtro condensador.

es verdad no son piezo electricos. gracias de antemano.

si el aplificador da ha la salida 175 vatios rms porque no da el rendimiento esperado el tweteers al conectarlo en paralelo con el coaxial de 3 vias si deveria haber potencia suficiente para el tweteers esa es mi pregunta.

los coaxiales ponen maximo 200 vatios rms y minimo 100 vatios rms,esque me resulta muy raro que a los coaxiales no les baje la potencia de sonido solo a los tweteers no me gustaria tener que comprar otro aplificador solo para los tweteers.haber yo habia decidido poner los dos tweters en paralelo en un solo canal y los coaxiales en el otro canal pero no sonaran en stereo entonces y los dos canales que me sobran para el subwofer en modo puente.haber como les puedo sacar el maximo rendimeento a los tweteers.Haber cuantas formas puedo sacar de conexion de altavoces. gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 26, 2011)

Este tema se esta volviendo un circulo vicioso.   



ABRANINI dijo:


> . . . si el aplificador da ha la salida 175 vatios rms porque no da el  rendimiento esperado el tweteers al conectarlo en paralelo con el  coaxial de 3 vias si deveria haber potencia suficiente para el tweteers  esa es mi pregunta . . .



La respuesta a esa pregunta, usted la dijo:



ABRANINI dijo:


> . . . no creo que se quemen _*pues lleva puesto como proteccion una lanpara de 20 vatios y 12 voltios en serie con el positivo a demas del filtro condensador*_ . . .



Al aumentar la impedancia del tweeter, menos potencia emplea del amplificador.


----------

